# "Buck Buster" arrows?



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

vendetta said:


> I got a dozen of these with the purchase of my bow, and feel like they are very cheaply made. They are made by victory it seems, but their name is nowhere on it. I had one today that broke in, what I can only assume was, flight. At 20 yards it landed a foot low, when I have been no more than 2" off center. When I got up to it, 4-5" were missing. This arrow had maybe been shot 10 times without any hits by another arrow.
> 
> It says "caution: inspect arrow for damage before each shot" on the shaft, and doesn't say anything else besides the name and the 45/60 tag. I'm guessing I should be buying myself new arrows, or can anyone make me feel better about shooting at a deer with one?
> 
> ...


Not hatin or anything, but why would you shoot such a great bow as a Vendetta, then couple that with off brand arrows? Buy some quality arrows to go with that quality bow.


----------



## vendetta (Sep 24, 2010)

Came with the purchase of the bow.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Buckbusters are the exact same shaft as a Vforce V6. 

As explained to me, when they remove the shafts off of the steel mandrel that they wind the fiber around to make the arrow, some come off with a defect in one end or the other. Instead of throwing them away, they cut them to 29" and label them as "Buckbusters" and sell them at a discounted price below that of a Vforce V6. I sell a lot of these arrows and I've never had a customer tell me that they were any less durable than a Victory labeled arrow.

If you want further evidence, you can not get the Buckbuster in a 500 spine. Reason being is they defective 500s are cut down to make VForce JRs.


----------



## vendetta (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, just never had an arrow stick in a target with 5 inches missing (Had to break before target due to missing by a foot.)


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

I hope the quality of these arrows are not as bad as it sounds with your experience because I just ordered a dozen of these myself.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I wish Victory would put their logo on them. I think it would put customers minds at ease when they see that the shaft is made by a reputable company and not a fly by night. When people ask why it doesn't say Victory on the shaft, I can't give them a good reason.

Best guess is that Victory considers itself a premium arrow building company and that they wish to remain separated from a "value" shaft, but that is just a guess.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

mattman said:


> I hope the quality of these arrows are not as bad as it sounds with your experience because I just ordered a dozen of these myself.


I've sold hundreds of these and I'm sure thousands have been sold around the country and this is the first negative comment I remember seeing on AT. I wouldn't worry about it too much... :thumb:


----------



## vendetta (Sep 24, 2010)

Possible it was just a bad arrow, or perhaps it WAS damaged (though I don't see how), I have 11 more, and can't see myself wasting them. Just wanted to hear from someone that I'm good to hunt with them. It's a safety thing for me more than anything else.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

vendetta said:


> Ok, just never had an arrow stick in a target with 5 inches missing (Had to break before target due to missing by a foot.)


What specs are you shooting your Vendetta???


----------



## vendetta (Sep 24, 2010)

28", 55#, scary this thing is so fast at those settings.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

vendetta said:


> 28", 55#, scary this thing is so fast at those settings.


No doubt...They are a nice bow...A great value from PSE In my opinion...I think that shaft you have is a .400 spine so it had to be defective. I wouldnt hesitate to shoot the other 11 arrows. Make sure you do flex all of them before you shoot them though just for safety reasons...Good shooting with your new bow man!!!!


----------



## vendetta (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, just had another "bad" arrow in the dozen. This one hadn't been shot yet, I was just putting it into my quiver. When I did, the tip just popped off (see photo), starting to wonder about these. Would really hate to have one fall apart and slice my hand to shreds, or worse, miss a deer (obviously kidding, would much rather miss a deer... lol). Hate to buy new arrows when I have 10 left, just a bit weary at this point.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks to me like the arrows might have been damaged together. Maybe during shipping. Really odd for two shafts to break in the same spot without even being shot. Grab the other 10 and bend them in the same spot and see if they break as well.


----------



## swayerc (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been shooting 300+ shots a week with the dozen Buckbusters I bought in May and haven't had a problem.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

A buddy of mine bought a doz from jcmorgan31 a couple weeks ago and has been shooting the daylights out of them with no problems. Likes them better then the easton axis arrows he was shooting.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Something real wrong there.

I use V6/HV6 shafts in 400/350 sizes for four of my six bows, and have not had that happen in two/three years of continous use.

I like Victory arrows, a lot. But for whatever reason you have a doggy set. Don't hurt yourself shooting them.


----------



## 1 average joe (Aug 8, 2013)

I have two dozen of them, mine say Victory Buckbuster on them, maybe yours are bootlegs or knockoffs.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## slappomatt (Sep 5, 2015)

just bought a couple of these at the local shop to get started and have only shot them a few times but so far so good. No issues.


----------



## deevey (Jan 30, 2014)

Been giving a set of these quite a beating for the past few weeks, and a few friends of mine for even longer and they've taken some pretty severe hits on concrete and deep into target stands without any breakages so far. 

Performance seems to be on par with Vforce' - Coloring and finish isn't quite as nice.

Overall, great no nonsense "beater" arrows. 



> I have two dozen of them, mine say Victory Buckbuster on them, maybe yours are bootlegs or knockoffs.


Mine have the same logos as the original poster, just has "buck buster" and the Victory Website address printed on them.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I shoot buck busters with my bows and love them.

Bobby


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We've been selling the victory buck buster arrows for a few years now and they've proven to be a great bang for the buck


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot them. Not knocking the arrows, but there is obviously something wrong with them. More than likely caused by the previous owner.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I just bought a dozen more brand new Victory Buck Buster arrows (400 spine, cut to 26", with inserts) off eBay for only $46.18.

The ones I bought previously are great!

Great bang for the buck.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

My new dozen arrived yesterday and they shoot great.

Bobby


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Andrew99 said:


> I wouldn't shoot them. Not knocking the arrows, but there is obviously something wrong with them. More than likely caused by the previous owner.


I bought 24 of them, they fly pretty damn good, as good as my black eagles also......very durable, great price....great buy, bought mine for 45$ on ebay...


----------



## BrowninG77 (May 5, 2009)

*&quot;Buck Buster&quot; arrows?*

I ordered some Buckbusters a few years back. Still have some left and have shot deer and even a few armadillos with them. Great value. Let em fly!!!


----------



## noxninja (Jan 21, 2016)

I had what appeared to be an arrow break in flight on a higher end arrow one time....I figured it got damaged prior and came apart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

vendetta said:


> I got a dozen of these with the purchase of my bow, and feel like they are very cheaply made. They are made by victory it seems, but their name is nowhere on it. I had one today that broke in, what I can only assume was, flight. At 20 yards it landed a foot low, when I have been no more than 2" off center. When I got up to it, 4-5" were missing. This arrow had maybe been shot 10 times without any hits by another arrow.
> 
> It says "caution: inspect arrow for damage before each shot" on the shaft, and doesn't say anything else besides the name and the 45/60 tag. I'm guessing I should be buying myself new arrows, or can anyone make me feel better about shooting at a deer with one?
> 
> ...


if it makes you feel better.................all arrows can and do break


----------



## Wenty (Jan 6, 2012)

Just picked up a dozen in .500 for my wife. Squared the insert end... installed inserts. 4 out of the dozen spin pretty good. 1 is barely acceptable. The other 7 are so warped I wont let her shoot them. They are that bad... A few can even be seen by eye...crooked.

I wasn't expecting a perfectly straight arrow. I do understand these are a budget arrow. But these are pretty bad! 
I knew better...


----------



## justaguy1954 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have been shooting buck busters for 3D and targets for about a year now. Started out with 125 gr tips for targets, then 100 gr for 3D. They are a little heavy per inch. But cutting down to 26 1/2 inches and using a 75 gr tip I got my 280 feet per second with 62 pounds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## AchillesHeel (Sep 5, 2019)

I have and have used all of the best arrows gold tip makes. Buckbusters are still what I prefer.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Does any know why the Victory Buck Buster arrows cost a little more the Victory Addiction arrows - about $3 more for 6.


----------



## rutmaster3057 (Dec 1, 2013)

Solid arrows. I love mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurgerWalrus (Aug 29, 2019)

Do the inserts come installed from the factory? Or did someone else install them? It looks like someone could have taken a torch to the shaft to put the inserts in with hot-melt.


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

If they came with the bow as mine did they are worth every penny you paid.

Would I buy them no but I have no issues shooting them once I spin and square both ends.

FWIW all the ones I had spinned fine. I dont shoot my expensive arrows for groups but these I sure will. Think Im down to two now as the others were taken out by other arrows.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Have you taken them back in to the Pro Shop where you bought them??
What did they think was going on?


----------

